# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Những mẹo ăn uống dịp cuối năm, uống không say

## lehniemtin

Cuối năm  là thời điểm nhiều buổi liên hoan diễn ra. Nhưng đối với nhiều người đây  cũng trở thành khoảng thời gian dễ tăng cân thậm chí mệt mỏi với các  bữa ăn. Vậy làm thế nào để bạn tránh được những điều đó, hãy tham khảo  những lời khuyên dưới đây của yeudulich:                          



*1. Uống rượu "không say": * Công  việc hay những cuộc vui của bạn không thể thiếu đi “vị” của rượu. Tuy  nhiên, để ngăn ngừa tình trạng say rượu cũng như tác hại của rượu đối  với sức khoẻ, hãy thử 3 mẹo nhỏ dưới đây: _-Uống chậm_: Để học cách uống rượu không say,  trước hết bạn nên tìm hiểu qua về quá trình rượu thẩm thấu vào cơ thể: 5  phút sau khi uống, chất ethanol trong rượu bắt đầu xâm nhập vào các  mạch máu. 30 - 120 phút tiếp theo là khoảng thời gian ethanol tiếp tục  lan truyền đến các bộ phận khác trong cơ thể. Và đây cũng là lúc chất  cồn "ngấm" vào não và bạn sẽ có cảm giác bị say rượu. Khi đó cơ thể bạn  cần đủ thời gian để đốt cháy hết lượng chất cồn này. Trung bình, cơ thể  bạn cần khoảng 1 tiếng đồng hồ để “tiêu hủy” hết 30ml chất uống có cồn.  Vì thế, nếu bạn uống càng nhanh, thì cơ thể bạn càng không có khả năng  chống lại sự “tấn công” của rượu. 

_- Ăn trước khi uống:_ Trước khi uống rượu nên  ăn một chút thức ăn. Tuyệt đối không được để dạ dày trống, vì như thế  không những ethanol càng dễ dàng hấp thụ vào cơ thể, mà khi đi vào dạ  dày, do không có vật gì cản trở, nên ethanol sẽ tiếp xúc trực tiếp với  màng dạ dày, dễ gây ra các bênh về dạ dày như viêm loét dạ dày. 

Loại thức ăn thích hợp nhất trước mỗi “bữa nhậu” là sữa và gan lợn. Gan  lợn không chỉ giàu dinh dưỡng mà còn nâng cao khả năng đề kháng lại các  chất cồn của cơ thể. Ngoài ra, những người thường xuyên uống rượu sẽ bị  thiếu hụt vitamin B, và gan lợn là nguồn bổ sung vitamin B dồi dào nhất.  Các thành phần prôtit và chất béo của sữa khi uống sẽ đọng lại ở thành  dạ dày, làm hạn chế khả năng thẩm thấu chất cồn của thành dạ dày.

_- Ăn hoa quả ngay sau khi uống rượu:_ Một chút  đồ ăn có vị ngọt hoặc một vài lát hoa quả sẽ giúp cho bạn duy trì được  trạng thái tỉnh táo. Sau khi uống rượu, hãy ăn một vài quả hồng chín,  hồng chín có thể át được mùi rượu, khiến bạn không bị say. 
*
2. Cách ăn uống chống mệt mỏi:* Dịp cuối năm, tình trạng thức ăn quá nhiều đạm, nhiều đường... khiến nhiều người bị khó tiêu, gây mệt mỏi, chán ăn ăn… 
_- Hạn chế ăn, uống đồ ngọt_: Không nên ăn quá  nhiều đồ ngọt, bởi lẽ đường trong bánh kẹo đều có tính axit có thể gây  sâu răng. Hơn thế, quá nhiều còn bị chuyển thành chất béo, gây béo phì.  Với bệnh nhân tiểu đường, đồ ngọt vì rất nguy hiểm cho sức khỏe. Thậm  trí, đồ ngọt sẽ làm tiêu hao đi lượng lớn các vitamin và khoáng chất,  đặc biệt là canxi trong cơ thể.

_- Hạn chế ăn các món chiên, xào_ : Với nhiều  người, thực phẩm chiên hoặc xào hấp dẫn hơn, đậm đà và dễ ăn hơn. Tuy  nhiên, cách chế biến này lại khiên món ăn tăng lượng calorie, chất béo,  và nếu ăn nhiều sẽ dẫn đến tăng cân, ở mức cao hơn còn dẫn đến mức  cholesterol cao, tăng huyết áp. 

Một mối nguy khác là nếu tái sử dụng nhiều lần dầu ăn ở nhiệt độ cao,  không những các axit béo ban đầu bị phá hủy, mà còn sản sinh ra chất gây  ung thư, làm tổn thương gan. 

Nếu ăn quá nhiều thực phẩm rán sẽ gây nóng ở cổ, đau họng, nhức đầu, mất ngủ, cơ thể mỏi mệt, làm giảm hiệu quả công việc.

_- Ăn cháo dễ tiêu hóa_: Những lúc cơ thể mệt mỏi, chán ăn nhưng lại không nên bỏ bữa, vậy bạn có thể thay những bữa cơm bằng tô cháo nóng hổi. 

Theo các chuyên gia dinh dưỡng, các món cháo yến mạch, cháo táo đỏ, cháo  đậu xanh, đậu đỏ, cháo gà… đều có tác dụng giúp cơ thể nhanh lấy lại  sức. Tốt nhất là nên tránh xa rượu bia, nhưng nếu "lỡ" uống nhiều bia,  rượu, cơ thể mệt mỏi thì cháo cũng có tác dụng rất tốt. Nếu có thể thì  nên kết hợp uống trà hoa các loại.
*
3. Để tránh tăng cân* _- Hãy thực tế:_ đừng cố gắng giảm cân trong những ngày lễ, thay vào đó cố gắng để duy trì trọng lượng hiện tại của bạn.

_- Đừng bỏ qua bữa ăn:_ Trước khi đến các bữa  tiệc, hãy ăn nhẹ một ít salad hoặc trái cây để hạn chế cơn đói của bạn.  Bạn sẽ gặp ít cám dỗ hơn khi đứng trước những bàn tiệc đầy thức ăn ngon  lành.

_- Ăn tới khi vừa đủ no, và không ăn “hùng hục”:_ Hãy thưởng thức những món bạn thích từng phần nhỏ một. Nên nhớ, ăn chậm, nhai kĩ.
_
- Hãy cẩn thận với đồ uống:_ Rượu có thể kích thích vị giác và dãn đến ăn quá nhiều; đồ uống không có cồn có thể có rất nhiều calo và đường. 

Nếu bạn lỡ ăn quá nhiều trong một bữa, hãy ăn ít hơn ở bữa tiếp theo.  Cần đến 500 calo mỗi ngày (hoặc 3.500 calo mỗi tuần) trên mức tiêu thụ  bình thường để có thể kiến bạn tăng thêm 0.5kg. Bạn hãy yên tâm là ăn  thêm 1 miếng bánh không khiến bạn tăng cân ngay đâu!

----------

